# What's up with Evolve (History Channel)?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

My SP was supposed to record "Communication", instead it recorded an episode of Sandhogs. The 2AM repeat was also an episode of Sandhogs. Has Evolve been prematurely cancelled?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe it was natural selection? Maybe they need someone that's intelligent to design a schedule they can keep? Sorry, couldn't resist.

I see episodes scheduled to record this Saturday. Hopefully these will be the right show.


----------



## pavanb500 (Mar 4, 2008)

tivogurl said:


> My SP was supposed to record "Communication", instead it recorded an episode of Sandhogs. The 2AM repeat was also an episode of Sandhogs. Has Evolve been prematurely cancelled?


Mine did that too.. Oddly enough, I also wanted to record Sandhogs, and it recorded some random show about ancient gears and how they measured miles and stuff....I convinced myself that it was some sort of leadup to what they're building in NYC until about 20mins in lol. Since everything was shifted by an hour, I set the thing to record the show after the 2am "evolve", something about ancient New York...and it recorded just that, ancient new york.

Fwiw, I'm in Port Orange, Florida and was on Nat.Geo HD.

Evolve's a good show...and this is my first week with HD, man am I fuming!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The question isn't "What's up with Evolve?", the question is "Why did the History Channel change their programming schedule?"

The _Communication_ episode of _Evolve_ is scheduled to air again (or for the first time) on 9/13 at 2pm.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Because my Tivo thinks that it already recorded this episode I found the 9/13 2pm CT airing and chose 'Record this episode also' but now that airing is of the "Jaws" episode but it's still scheduled to record for some reason. The "Communication" episode airs on 9/14 at 6pm CT.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

With the last-second replacement of "Communication" by reruns, and my SP no longer matching any new episodes (there was at least one in my To Do List), Evolve seems to have been cut off early.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I did get Communication on Sunday at 8 PM. The rest is gone though.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I think this show is extinct. I checked the official site and there were missing links.


----------

